# Is there anything to protect your eyes from the computer screen?



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

I have quite sensitive eyes because of genetics and I find myself spending more and more time in front of my computer. A couple of years ago, my dad found this add-on to our monitor that supposedly protected our eyes from the screen waves/rays. Is that true, or was the "protector" nothing? If there is such a thing, what are they actually called?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

wicked.ludicrous said:


> Is that true, or was the "protector" nothing? If there is such a thing, what are they actually called?


Expensive monitors!

Turn down the brightness.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

push the power button on the front


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

This may be what you are looking for:
http://www.google.com/products/cata..._catalog_result&resnum=1&ct=result#ps-sellers



> $46 to $78 from 92 sellers
> 
> 3M Executive Computer Filter EF200L fits 14" - 16" CRTs and 15" LCD monitors. Two-sided anti-glare coating helps reduce up to 99% of screen glare. Helps eliminate eyestrain related to computer monitor use. Helps protect fragile LCD screens from scratches & damage. Blocks up to 99.9% of ELF/VLF E-field radiation and eliminates static and dust build-up when properly grounded. Black flat frame design. Includes two sets of hanger arms to fit either LCD or CRT monitors.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

wicked.ludicrous said:


> I have quite sensitive eyes because of genetics and I find myself spending more and more time in front of my computer. A couple of years ago, my dad found this add-on to our monitor that supposedly protected our eyes from the screen waves/rays. Is that true, or was the "protector" nothing? If there is such a thing, what are they actually called?


Do you find the screen irritating? If you do, then try different settings as advised to make it more comfortable for you.

But there is nothing ("waves" or "rays") coming from the screen that is in any way harmful to your eyes. The best way to tell if something is not good for your eyes is if it irritates them.

There is even some recent evidence that palying video games improves visual acuity and discrimination skills.


----------



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

Elvandil said:


> There is even some recent evidence that palying video games improves visual acuity and discrimination skills.


Actually, I read an article somewhere that playing video games does the opposite. People get so caught up in the game that they focus so much and don't blink as much as usual, straining the eye.

I think PCcruncher got the thing I'm looking for.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

wicked.ludicrous said:


> Actually, I read an article somewhere that playing video games does the opposite. People get so caught up in the game that they focus so much and don't blink as much as usual, straining the eye.
> 
> I think PCcruncher got the thing I'm looking for.


I'm sure nothing applies to everyone. But all my life, people have been trying to "protect" my eyes. I like to read in low light and they say, "Turn on a light! Your eyes will go bad!". The same thing about watching TV in darkened rooms, and so on. I usually ignore such advice and do what seems comfortable. I'm the only member of the family with 20/20 vision and no glasses. (Maybe Huxley's eye-straining exercises helped, too. If you use it, it gets stronger.)


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"*The myth*: Reading in dim light ruins your eyesight.

*The fact*: While dim light can certainly cause eye strain - as well as uncomfortable side effects such as dryness and difficulty focusing -- there is no evidence it causes permanent eye damage. Instead, symptoms of eye strain generally subside after resting."
http://healthandfitness.sympatico.m...=PHOTO_GALLERY_HF_7_MYTHS&pos=3&nolookup=true


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

RootbeaR said:


> "*The myth*: Reading in dim light ruins your eyesight.
> 
> *The fact*: While dim light can certainly cause eye strain  as well as uncomfortable side effects such as dryness and difficulty focusing -- there is no evidence it causes permanent eye damage. Instead, symptoms of eye strain generally subside after resting."
> http://healthandfitness.sympatico.m...=PHOTO_GALLERY_HF_7_MYTHS&pos=3&nolookup=true


LOL. Well, when you look at a page and it is so bright that it is almost painful to look at, that can't be good, can it?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> LOL. Well, when you look at a page and it is so bright that it is almost painful to look at, that can't be good, can it?


Not for me it isn't.

My eyes are sensitive to light.


----------

